# Seersucker Jacket + Khakis?



## Boski (Apr 13, 2009)

I've got a rehearsal dinner coming up and while there is no specified dress code i'm understanding it will be along the lines of business casual. I was thinking my seersucker suit w/ no tie however my pants have this terrible stain on them that my cleaners cannot get out. But I was wondering can I do a seersucker jacket with khakis? I've seen a few pics of gents sporting seersucker jackets w/ jeans and am pretty sure i've seen the jacket+khaki combo. So I wanted to ask the gang what their thoughts on this would be. Also shoe suggestions? Would brown loafers work? I've also got a pair of blue loafers, is that over the top? And then what color shirt would one sport? Any suggestions would be most appreciative.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Perhaps try this solution.


> Step 1: Soak shirt in a solution made from one gallon hot water (as hot as it will come out of the faucet) and one cup of vinegar. Let the shirt soak for 30 mins to 2 hours.
> 
> Step 2: Rinse shirts, and squeeze out excess water. Empty bucket and rinse. In a cup, prepare a concentrated Oxy-Clean solution. Make sure to use the Oxy-Clean granules that come in the tub. Make the solution about 10 parts HOT water to one part O-C. Usually this amounts to two scoops of O-C (using the provided scoop) per 4-6 ounces of water. You want this to be very concentrated.
> 
> ...


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

If your khakis are more british tan than stone then it should be ok. Red's would look great w/seersucker too. I would look for a pant color that contrasts in tone with the Seersucker. I think stone would be too similar to a navy seersucker in tone. In either case I would go with a white OCBD and a tie (navy w/white pindot bowtie would be nice).


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Personally, I don't see any problem with khakis and a seersucker jacket. If you have them, bucks would look nice with them.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

go for it. brown penny loafers, white shirt and a surgical belt would work with it.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Surgical? Surcingle?


----------



## yanre_urriek (Jul 2, 2009)

Go for it. I wear that a lot at school. I usually go with my tan penny loafers, sockless of course! I don't personally go for seersucker + reds, but it might be because I associate that look with one particular person. He's not a bad guy, but he is at least 6'4 and probably weighs upwards of 300 lbs...seersucker + reds + bowtie is one of his favorite looks, but he ends up looking ridiculous. Maybe someone of a less extravagant stature can pull it off.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Valkyrie said:


> Surgical? Surcingle?


Could have been a mobile phone word suggestion that wasn't caught.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I frequently break up my seersucker suit as seperates.

Together, unless it's a brunch or similar event, they seem a little over the top.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

mozilla spellcheck, whoops


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've worn my seersucker jackets regularly with chinos in British Khaki, navy and olive, depending on the color of the SS I happened to be wearing that day!


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Of course you can. I actually think a lighter shade, like stone, would be better. I have a blue seersucker jacket and stone is all I've worn it with. Red would look good, and possibly a light green.

As far as shoes, any casual slip on loafer(in a not-too-dark brown) should work. I might have suggested trying some white deck shoes but that seems too informal for your situation.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

No white deck shoe. That reminds me of 80 year olds. White bucks, brown weejuns, spectators, even a sperry a/o wouldnt look awful. There are so many options with this look, just have fun with it.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree that there is no problem with khaki pants and seersucker jacket. I think a blue button down shirt would look good with this combination. I am also a fan of white bucks.

However, nobody has suggested cordovan penny loafers? Too dark???


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Bernie Zack said:


> I agree that there is no problem with khaki pants and seersucker jacket. I think a blue button down shirt would look good with this combination. I am also a fan of white bucks.
> 
> However, nobody has suggested cordovan penny loafers? Too dark???


Seems too dark. If I'm wearing loafers with seersucker I always go with cognac or tan specs. As far as the shirt you could go with light blue, pink, white, or possibly yellow.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

For you, or me, or any of us in the South/East you are right. The seersucker is for those hot humid days and therefore should be paired with something light colored. And of course the original practicality of such a pairing has over the course of time become a Southern tradition. This would apply to Boski in VA as well. We all both expect and respect a certain overall cool look with the seersucker.

I'm not an expert in the clothing traditions across regions of the US, but I think in Indiana or especially in Vegas it would not look amiss to pair the seersucker with darker pants or shirt. Indiana is not as hot, and in Vegas a bit of dark seems kind of fitting. It's a bit of an F.U. to the climate, just like dressing in suits or putting gigantic water attractions in a desert. The thumb in the nose to tradition and standards seems kind of a propos as well. 

I could be stereotyping and 100% wrong about that, but I dunno... I think I'd try it. From a pure color standpoint, it works well to break up the monochrome of all light clothes and the blue would complement what I assume would be the blue in the seersucker jacket.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

sowilson said:


> If your khakis are more british tan than stone then it should be ok. Red's would look great w/seersucker too. I would look for a pant color that contrasts in tone with the Seersucker. I think stone would be too similar to a navy seersucker in tone. In either case I would go with a white OCBD and a tie (navy w/white pindot bowtie would be nice).


Anyone have a pic of Nantucket Reds with Seersucker?


----------

